# Is this bonsai safe?



## AnimalNstinct (Dec 7, 2010)

Hello,

I'm the process of getting a vivarium set up for some future mantellas and I came across this cheap little bonsai and was wondering if it would be safe to include? 

I honestly have no clue as to what kind of bonsai it is and I'm hoping to identify it and make sure it won't be a problem. 










Thank you


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm guessing that is a ficus "bonsai". Actually, it's a aggressively pruned plant and not a bonsai.
If you put it in your viv, it will more than likely grow quicker and larger than you would like.
I guess you could keep topping it, but it probably won't be very attractive.


----------



## rlove250 (Dec 29, 2009)

I would not recomend putting a bonzai into an terranium. The watering requirements are quite different. Also you need to prun the roots of a bonsai occasionaly. Bonsai is more for showing off as a single plant. Terranium is more showing off the eco-system.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

Manuran said:


> I'm guessing that is a ficus "bonsai". Actually, it's a aggressively pruned plant and not a bonsai.
> If you put it in your viv, it will more than likely grow quicker and larger than you would like.
> I guess you could keep topping it, but it probably won't be very attractive.




are you sure it couldn't be some type of caudiciform? The reason I ask is that they're pretty commonly carried these days as "Bonsai" at places like lowes and walmart


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

You can try cutting a dwarf ficus to look like a bonsai tree... they're pretty cheap and do alright in-viv.


----------



## Brad23 (Apr 19, 2008)

I think it would be ok on a dry side of a large viv. However, my sister purchased one that looks a lot like the one you've posted. Her's has some sort of glue keeping the rocks in place. Which would of course prohibit planting it in your aquarium.

With the amount of light and moisture this plant would receive you would most likely have to continuously dig it up and cut the tap root as well as a lot of pruning.


----------



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

Looks like a ficus. If you have a really large viv might be okay.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

it's a cultivar of ficus retusa called 'ginseng'. it is a form of the species with exaggerated root development from cuttings. it will eventually fill out to a full size tree, but with regular pruning could make a nice viv "tree" (as long as the tank is relatively large). in these super humid conditions it will no doubt form aerial roots an take on a banyan look.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Is the white sappy stuff, that comes out when a leaf is broken off, of any danger to the frogs? I bought one for my vivs but when I cut it back and it bled that white stuff, I decided against it since I didn't know what it was.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

the white sappy stuff is a non-toxic latex. all figs produce it, including pumila (creeping fig and all it's incarnations) and carica (edible fig). in fact, when you bite into a fresh fig, it will bleed this same sap. no problem, just sticky.


----------



## AnimalNstinct (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey everyone! Thank you so much for all the replies! I didn't realize anyone even responded until just now. For some reason, I don't get any messages when someone replies? 

Anyhow, I have decided to go ahead with not putting it in the vivarium. I figured maybe down the road I might try it, but for now I'm just going to skip it and keep it simple. I also figured it would probably be easier to find the eggs if my mantellas breed. From what i've read, correct me if I'm wrong, a lot of the times when mantellas lay their eggs they hide them in the substrate and you have to dig a little bit to find them and all the crazy roots might make it a pain. 

Honestly when it comes to plants I don't know squat, so could you guys recommend a few plants that would be good to include in my vivarium. One I was considering is Korean Rock Fern, but I would also love to find a cool vine or something to maybe have growing down my backdrop and waterfall. 

thank you


----------



## rlove250 (Dec 29, 2009)

There are many options for you and it really depends on what you want. How complex or simple. I've just started in this hobby and I have a couple bromiliads, and a couple other "tropicals" i picked up from home depot. They seem to be doing fine. Oh and I just picked up a creeping fig and at first i thought it wasn't going to make it (like many plants before) but eurika! it's growing lots of buds. 

most plants cost around $5 each, a latte at Starbucks costs $5 so I don't mind buying a plant once in a while and trying it out to see if it will work. There's lots of advice and plant sales on here that will work.


----------



## AnimalNstinct (Dec 7, 2010)

I found a few plants yesterday at home depo that I'm considering getting. I live in a super tiny town where you pretty much have to order everything online, but I had to run to Vegas so I would love to pick up a few while I'm out here. 

I came across one cute plant called a braided money tree ( Pachira aquatica ) and it said that it did well under bright light and in more humid conditions. However, I am afraid the darn thing will grow super tall. Right now it's about 4-5 inches tall and I do have up to 24 inches and I can trim it as long as I learn how. 

Like you mentioned, the plants are pretty cheap so I don't mind trying a few out. The main thing I'm worried about is getting something that would be toxic to the frogs. I figured though that they aren't going to try eatting the plants so as long as it's not toxic to the touch or something I should be fine, hopefully. 

Another one that was recommended to me was an asparagus fern, which is pretty, but it does look like it can get rather big. I would love to put a fern in so if you have any recommendation on a good hardy fern that I can find at home depo or lowes, I would love to hear it! 

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

AnimalNstinct said:


> I found a few plants yesterday at home depo that I'm considering getting. I live in a super tiny town where you pretty much have to order everything online, but I had to run to Vegas so I would love to pick up a few while I'm out here.
> 
> I came across one cute plant called a braided money tree ( Pachira aquatica ) and it said that it did well under bright light and in more humid conditions. However, I am afraid the darn thing will grow super tall. Right now it's about 4-5 inches tall and I do have up to 24 inches and I can trim it as long as I learn how.
> 
> ...


While you can score some nice plants at home depot/lowes and wal-mart type places I would suggest familiarizing yourself with some of the sponsors and other commonly used plant vendors by people here. They tend to deal in plants that stay smaller and are just generally better suited for vivariums. The money tree will probably get to tall eventually and block light to a lot of other plants, which is a common problem with many of the plants at stores like that. Few stay as small as we need them to in the average sized viv. Here is a post I made awhile back with a large list of sponsors and other plant vendors...
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/feedback-questions/55466-can-plant-seller-list-sticky.html


Gesneriads and begonias are a good place to start as many types stay small and often they also flower regularly. The Violet Barn, Home of Rob's Violets is a good place to explore for those and other smaller plants and Kartuz Greenhouses: Gesneriads is another good site that also is pretty good about labeling many of their plants as dwarf (under 12 inches), or miniature (under 6). Be sure to pay special attention to descriptions on all sites though as many will mention or at least hint at whether or not a plant gets tall or grows really fast. The 2 links I posted aren't dendroboard sponsors but be sure to check the sponsors as they will have a lot of stuff that will work well for you. 

As for the ficus, had one just like it in a viv years back and it did great, but grew pretty fast and required frequent pruning to keep it short enough. Finally got tired of it and ripped it out of there.


----------

